# Opinions on Saab Cars



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

First Saab I had the pleasure of driving was a 9000 Turbo. This was an upgrade on a rental car and I had the pleasure of driving it for a week. Saab's have the best seats in the industry. Ask anyone who has a bad back to compare their driver's seat after sitting in a Saab. My favourite Saab was/is the 900 Turbo (3 door hatch). That car was a rocket and fun to drive.

That being said, I think that when you do some research, you will find a number of owners complaining about the long term reliability of the vehicles. Any mid to high end European car is expensive to maintain be it Audi, BMW, MB, or Saab. 

Would I buy a Saab, if I were looking at a new car? Probably not. There is so much choice in the sport/luxury sedan market.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't know much about Saabs, but I do know two things regarding them:

1. You don't see many on the roads out west.

2. When people do see one, they call them "Snobs".

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i am currently driving my 3rd BMW
i test drove a SAAB turbo and found it to be very lacking in power and i hated the steering, or lack thereof

as for BMW repairs, i just did

oil/filter w/ synthetic oil
4 sets of brake pads
4 new rotors
2 new tires
other odds and ends that my mechanic didn't charge me for

$860 including parts & labour w/ taxes

not to shabby for "the ultimate driving machine"


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

There is nothing like a BMW or Audi for steering feel.









That is pretty good for $ on a trip to the mechanic. I never got a deal like that on my Audi Coupe


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Saabs are quite rare relatively speaking even though they are with GM. Aside from that expect high costs for parts and service if you look around should not be any more than other near luxury models. Seats are very comfortable I would have to agree much like Volvos. Great comfort for long drives. Support not quite there.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I have had a 95-SE for about 4 years now. Direct competition is BMW 5 series. Headlines as follows:

- Not quite in the same class as the Beemer, but 30% cheaper like for like. Definitely rarer on the road if that is a factor

- Outside a dead battery early on (replaced under warranty), no problems whatsoever

- Car built for cold weather and it shows: never any trouble starting, winter mode on all models etc.

- Two weak points: expensive spares and ecologic paint tends to be too soft

- Would definitely buy another one. The 93 is top of its class at present; I would wait for the new 95 (probably 12 months away)

PM me if you have specific questions


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

Saabs are GM.
i know they rust fairly quickly if you plan to keep the car for long, perhaps invest in extra rust proofing.
apart from the new convertible, the look is quite conservative.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Crap. They age way worse than any other German car, more comparable to a jap car. They have a button on the dash, Night Panel that shuts off ALL your instruments expect your speedo, yeah like that's a good idea. This was probably designed by the same IKEA reject that put the ignition on the floor and unlike every other car in the world you have to put it in reverse to pull the key out. Stay away if I were you.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

The other consideration is the drivetrain - Saab's being FWD and in many other cases in this price category, like BMW, being rear wheel drive. That is definitely a personal preference item.

Motoyen, please try to avoid using language that is inappropriate in this or any other conversation.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i concur. i thought to be nice for any Saab owners out there but..
to me:
A is for apple
B is BMW

ultimate driving machine, the only car anyone should own. how many can you have?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I've owned 5 Peugeots, 3 Volvos and a Mercedes 190,so I'm no stranger to "quircky" cars. I've driven a couple of older Saabs and quite liked the drive, but the Peugeot was a more refined ride., and are my all-time favourite car. I hated the Volvos, except for the 260GLE. A doctor friend of mine leased two Volvos before switching to a Saab (it was cheaper to lease and was due for a change). He loved it so much, he has leased another one, a 9.5, I think. I had a few rides in it and it seems to be a very enjoyable car to drive. He has had no problems at all. I doubt the Saab is any more expensive to maintain than any other comparable class car, but service and after-market parts may be a little harder to find when away from a major center, if that's a worry. Ask the dealer for replacement cost for common wear-out items, such as brake bads, rotors, exhaust components, alternator, water pump, etc if you plan to, buy a used one or plan to keep the car for a long time. Compare these to other cars of possible interest. It's a good idea to also check the Yellow Pages for independant garages advertising repairs to Sabbs or "foreign cars" to get their opinion of the reliablility and ease/cost of repairs. Good luck!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Here's some thoughts from someone who has actually owned SAABs. Frankly, you either love the styling or don't, like many of the newer cars from Japan.

I've owned/leased 4 SAABs so far, a 1990 SAAB 900 Turbo 3dr, 1995 SAAB 9000 Aero, 2000 SAAB 95 Aero, and 2004 SAAB 95 Aero. I replaced my wife's Honda Accord with the 2000 95 Aero. She initially thought it was too much car for her - why spend so much money. When that lease was up, I asked here what car she wanted to try out, expecting to test a Merc or Volvo, and she just wanted another 95 Aero, thus the 2004. Lots of car for the price. You only have three options to choose from with the Aero, sunroof, ventilated seats, and Xenon lights. The rest comes standard. The interior looks much more luxurious than an Audi or Volvo. I haven't sat in a new BMW

I could have gotten any of the other European imports, but I didn't want to see "myself" on the road constantly (especially in T.O.). You either love or hate Turbo charged cars, but I do a lot of Hwy driving. I easily out accelerated a G35 sport coupe with my older 9000 Aero - mind you it has a larger stainless steel sport exhaust, upgraded ECU and suspension - my sleeper.

That is why I like SAABs. There is quite a loyal following. It doesn't scream - get out of my way - like the present BMW - Audi models. It is a sleeper, and frankly, I would rather drive a car that has a niche market, unlike all the A4 1.8Ts out there.

My friend who was an avid BMW fan - had an M6 and 3-series model in the past, bought his wife a SAAB 95 and loves it. He got himself an Audi S4 to get AWD. He had enough of BMW for now.

Funny how some call SAABs - Snobs, I always thought BMW, Mercs, and Audi's had that connotation. But if being different is being a snob, so be it. I'm also a Macintosh Snob.

My wife used to think I was odd buying SAABs. She wanted a Volvo or Merc. Since she has driven a SAAB for awhile, she is happy to remain brand loyal - now she's talking about the new 93 Convertible - I would want the Aero of course.

Think different - buy Apple
Find you own road - buy SAAB

My next car to replace the 9000 Aero, probably a 95 Aero Wagon. I need to be able to carry things like a christmas tree with the hatch closed, like my 9000 can. Blows people away when i close the hatch on the tree. Fast and practical.

The GM'ization of SAAB is another matter, however.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Bill, I can appreciate you love affair with the Saabs. I had the same thing with the Peugeots. Not real fast off the line, but super comfortable, great road handling and hardly anyone else had one. Did I mention very reliable and cheap annual maintenance. It didn't get any better than that!  Like the Saab, you have to drive one for a while to really appreciate the character, and once you do, it's hard to go back to the often bland mass produced cars that everyone else has. Like you, I enjoy things that have personality and are "different". Cheers!


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

My uncle has a Saab, and says he will never buy another on. Too much shop time, parts are too expensive.

To my way of thinking, the car is over priced for what you get.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

> *My uncle has a Saab, and says he will never buy another on. Too much shop time, parts are too expensive.*


Britnell,...curious; what year model does your uncle have and what kind of trouble does he have? If it's older, that's about the same tale you'll hear about most cars, and, unfortunately, parts are expensive for most European (and even Japanese) models. I have a Ford Windstar as one of the family cars and it has been very repair prone. The parts for it are more expensive than for my old Mercedes 190. You can't win!! It's a love / hate relationship.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Excuse my lengthy rant:

Don't always judge a car on one person's experience (or their friends/relatives), otherwise you won't buy anything. Sure there are lemons out there, you'll find a bad example of every car make. Some may have more problems than others, check out the recall list. But it is human nature to focus on the complaints.

Surprising to some, but the SAAB 95 has one of the highest customer satisfaction ratings for a new car. It was also given the distinction as the safest car (based on passenger injury in collisions) in Sweden - beat Volvo. But I know nobody believes it.

I've had to do some significant repairs on my oldest SAAB, a 1995 9000 Aero. However, it has over 185,000 Km and still runs like a dream. And there is no rust on the body! I'll keep it till it hits 200,000 Km, just so I can say I did it. But maintaining it has still been much cheaper than buying or leasing a new car. The newer 95 and 93 models have very good repair records. The older 900 and 9000 models cost more to maintain. And there are a lot of them still out there, people like to keep them going.

One friend had to replace his transmission on his Audi S4 within a year. He still likes the car. Will he buy another one, we'll see.

Another friend vowed not to buy a BMW again after the door handle fell off his 530 and he couldn't get out through the driver's side door. He paid how much?

Another friend's Mercedes C-Class has a fuel gauge which doesn't work. Cost way too much to repair, so he just fills up every week. He's not going to buy another Mercedes.

One friend bought a SAAB 95 and Audi S4, gave up his BMW because of poor traction in Winter conditions (here's where FWD or AWD beats RWD). He was a driving instructor with the BMW Driving School. He would really like an M3, but that is really hard CASH!

The new Volvos are based on a Mitsubishi platform, the same Volvo build standards?

Talk about the cost of repairs, a friend's Porsche 911 Turbo was rear ended. $10,000 for a new rear bumper and paint. No he isn't going to go through his insurance company - already has too many speeding tickets.

The point is, you will a negative comment on any car that you post a question on. Go out and drive the car. I'm glad to hear you are thinking about a SAAB, you're half way there. Most people who test drive a SAAB end up buying one (another quote from the manufactuere). But we certainly have some preconceived notions about what we want to buy. We all have different values, that's why there are so many different models.

Any import will cost a lot to maintain - otherwise stick to a domestic brand. And find a mechanic other than the dealership if don't want to get gouged - especially when you are past the warranty period.

I find that cars people choose to drive reflect their personality and their wallets - Practical? Sporty? Different? Safe? Image? Every brand has their followers.

I once participated in a survey where they asked how people rate cars, the image it projects, the expectations of the brand. I would love to see the results of that survey.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess when your friends all drive luxury cars far beyond the affordability of most of us here, it might be assumed one loses touch with the real world. Tsk, tsk, a door handle fails on a $65,000 car. Wow, you have my deepest sympathy.

Oh well, our Chevs, Fords, Chryslers, Hondas, Toyotas and Suzukis serve us well.

Cheers


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i drive a 1995 Chrysler Cirrus that i bought six months ago for $2500. it has faux leather seats, for what it's worth...  if i'd spent 30 times as much i probably could have got a saab too


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The previous posts mentioned brands like SAAB, Audi, BMW, Volvo, MB. Just keeping the discussion in context.

But it does demonstrate a point about cars, the more costly the car, the more costly the maintenance. All cars require maintenance and repairs, period. That's how the dealerships make money. And it is my friends with the more expensive cars that I hear most of the complaints from. One expects quality with luxury sedans, but it isn't always the case. Really pisses them off (especially my friend with the BMW 530) ; )


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The only thing I liked was the convertible and the cornering
lights, Other than that...I think I'd rather have an Alfa Romeo Spider 

D


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I have 2000 Saab 9.3 SE. I loved it. Repairs same as any other Euro.

Motoyen Wrote - "They have a button on the dash, Night Panel that shuts off ALL your instruments expect your speedo, yeah like that's a good idea."

Sorry but this feature is fantastic. Particularly if you are on a trip or driving for any period on a dark road. If any data on the dash changes(Warnings, low fuel), that particular gauge light up. Very Smart.

Bottom Line, Great cars, quirkey in a fun way, much better standard power and price than the competition. By far the best seating comfort and design in class and worlds best safety.

That said, I'd still love a BMW.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Groovy stealth bomber feeling  

On mine (setup may be different in Canada), only half of the speedo will light up (if you accelerate then the second half lights up too). When I first got the car I discovered one new clever gadget every day. They all still work! (Although the radio that alters its volume according to ambient noise level is not that accurate.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, my neighbor owns a Saab, and it has outlaster everything but a Volvo, also owned by a neighbor. They are built tough, and any car that can last more than a few St.John's winters, is worth the cost. I can't afford either a Saab or Volvo, but if I could, I would buy one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

motoyen said:


> Crap. They age way worse than any other German car, more comparable to a jap car.


Spoiled brats like you probably buy a brand new car every 4 years when your lease expires, what's it to you? My 1991 Toyota Corolla with 334,000km is still running strong, in pristine condition in and out.

Keeping on topic, I think the Saab is a surefooted car at high speeds at least when I got to drive my friend's on the Coquihalla. Not my kind of car and I think they're ugly and also a bit heavy but they are comfy cars.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

billwong said:


> The new Volvos are based on a Mitsubishi platform, the same Volvo build standards?


Note:This is wrong the new Volvos share platforms with some Fords, Mazdas and even Jaguars but Volvo in no way has any allegiance to Mitsubishi.

Mitsubishi had an alliance with Hyundai and Daimler Chrysler that developed a new range of 4 cylinder world engines that are now being used throughout all 3 manufacturers product lines.

And to stay on topic I have driven a couple of Saab's they're ok and handle very well for a fwd car as for my favourite it would have to be the Saab 9-2X which is basically a Subaru Imprezza with a Saab front end and Saab interior.

Laterz


----------



## sarah_saab_in_the_house? (Mar 5, 2008)

*Just bought a SAAB*

I just bought a SAAB literally today, and I have always been drawn to SAABs but I really never knew much about them. I have to admit I am not Canadian, but I was born and raised in Grand Forks North Dakota which is about 200 Km from Winnepeg Manitoba(been there quite often)anyway, I just bought this SAAB, it has around 118,000 miles on it and i know from experience that this averages under 10,000 miles/16,000 km a year, which is pretty good since national average for use is 12,000miles a year. the car sounded good but idled just a tad rough, but, it did need an oil change, the seats were leather with what looked like absolutly no wear except for the drivers seat, the car had not rust, the the trunk is huge, I have seen talk about expensive repairs, but i guess no more than a cadillac right, or am I wrong about that? I just need to know how user friendly are they when it comes to self repairs, i have always done my own, and, already have had a forign car with the metric stuff so i have the tools, lol. Any other advise specifically to the 1996 9000 CS would be very much appreciated. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey cool, Sarah Saab is in the house!

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

I like the name, it was Grandma's.

Good luck with her. :clap:


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Older Saabs were owned by nutters that didn't care about the peculiarities. They were one of the last makes with a 2 cycle engine, so you had to put a can of oil into the gas with every fill up. But that was long ago.

The newer ones do have some service peculiarities, so it is fine if you have a mechanic that is familiar with them. They are fairly rugged and fairly comfortable machines, but I do not think I'd rank them in the same class as the BMW (Bavarian Manure Wagon). I wouldn't buy one simply because it would be a service nightmare, and I'd have to get it towed to Oakville or Toronto all the time because I don't think anyone here could fix them. (They have trouble with Chevrolets here in The Hammer...)

Alfas are nice - until you have to get the brakes done on the back, which costs about $3000 (inboard brakes - nice for handling, but you have to rip the whole back end apart to get at the rotors...)


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

What, by the differential??

Good God!!!

Still, better centre of gravity, as you say. But at what a cost!!


----------

